# [SOLVED] can't access internet after lightning strike



## mrcando (Jul 9, 2011)

Before going on vacation, I unplugged the power to my HP Win7 pc, but left the phone line hooked up to the DSL modem which was connected to the pc. Apparently, we sustained a lightning hit while we were gone. After powering up the pc, I found I had no internet access. Found the modem was bad as well as the monitor. Replaced the modem and monitor, but still no internet. Using an old pc, I have internet access. I'm guessing the motherboard also controls internet access. Could installing a pci ethernet board be a possible solution?


----------



## mrcando (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

I don't know how to do an attachment, but it you guys at TSF can help with my problem, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, mrcando


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

Hi Mrcando,

Pls locate your computer's Device Manager, expand Network Adapter. Do you see your Network Adapter here?
How to use Device Manager in Windows 7 - Windows 7

Also, pls provide an ipconfig /all for review. An instruction is provided from this Sticky.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html


----------



## mrcando (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

Thank you 2xg for responding. I have more info for you as you requested.
My Internet Provider is Ben Lomand Communications.
I have a DSL connection.
I did locate the info on my pc about the Network Adapter. It is a Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller. The status of it was "This device is working properly". If you click on "Network Connections"after plugging in the ethernet cable from the DSL modem, the status changes from "Network cable unplugged" to "Unrecognized Network". I have a partial copy of the black screen when I typed in "ipconfig/all". For some reason, the copy and paste function doesn't seem to work on this pc now, so I'm not able to send that info to you. However, the section from that text on the Network Adapter says: Media state...disconnected. Physical address...40-61-86-52-2D-B0 DHCP enabled....No Autoconfiguration...Yes I hope this has helped you narrow down the cause of my problem. Thanks again, mrcando


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

Download the latest driver from the Manufacturer's site. Uninstall your Realtek device (right click on it and choose uninstall) from Device Manager then manually install the new driver.

If that didn't work, you might need to replace and buy a network adapter.


----------



## mrcando (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

Updating the driver didn't work, but installing a new pci card did the trick. I wholeheartedly thank everyone at TSF for helping me to find and fix my problem. You guys are the best! mrcando


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: can't access internet after lightning strike*

Good to hear that all is well! Glad we could assist.

You're Welcome.


----------

